# Psychiatric Access China



## jcraw999 (Aug 6, 2017)

I've always wanted to move to China to use my mandarin skills. However, I have Type 1 Bipolar Disorder that requires medication. How easy would it be for me to access a Western style psychiatrist in China? How can I verify that this is possible BEFORE I go? Are there cities better for this? 

Any advice is helpful,
Jay


----------

